# Good coffee in xyz...



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am about to go to Dubrovnik, and have been trying to Google for coffee shops which are worth visiting... Firstly has anyone got any recommendations?

Secondly... There are a few posts on here which are the same as mine but with different locations. A section on the forum where these would all be contained would be great.

I would happily contribute to this section every time I go anywhere abroad. I am sure it would help people find the hidden gems in cities across the world...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a very sensible suggestion

We have https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?6-Cafe-Reviews which may be used for this purpose

Perhaps it just needs renaming?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've renamed this forum Find a Coffeeshop


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent! @badger28 have a great time in Dubrovnik, we went there and loved the old town. Also worth having a look at the museum up on Mt Srd. Not comfortable, but it's recent history.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will have a look. Thanks for the recommendation. Need a good mix of museums, tours and activities.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you looked on the. European Coffee Trip site and on Sprudge?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just looked at both and came up empty! Good references though... I think I am going to struggle this week!


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Quick update...

It has been a bit of a struggle to find good coffee in dubrovnik.

No coffee shops with anything resembling a light roast. The best I could find was at a place called 'soul cafe'. The coffee was dark, but at least it was freshly ground (this was not the case elsewhere).

I was really surprised at the complete lack of speciality coffee shops. The Italian style influence is strong...

With the number of tourists, anyone opening a speciality coffee shop would make an absolute killing.


----------



## bex (Jul 1, 2017)

I struggled to find any decent coffee in Dubrovnik four years ago, but it seems that there is finally a specialty coffee roaster/cafe, which opened recently: http://www.cogitocoffee.com/. Time for another visit, perhaps?


----------

